# Audio / Video >  Aluminija korpuss pastiprinātājam...

## Neatkarīgais

Top pašam savs pastūzis no 0 un saku domat par korpusu... butu labi uztaisit no aluminija (apmeram3-4 mm bieza) tā lai būtu izturīgs un ekranēts. bet kur tādu dabūt? nav obligāti gatavs korpuss, man deretu ari tada biezuma al plāksne, nezinat kur tādu varetu nopirkt? un cik apmeram tada varetu maksat? korpusam japut vismaz 350 x 250 x 80

----------


## Delfins

A moš ir vērts palūrēt uz nestrādājošo pastūžu korpusiem?
Piemēram latgalītē šo to varētu atrast..  Es piemēram pa 20Ls nopirku visu Pionier resīveri.. nestrādāja tuners (čips nodedzis bija). Un galu galā saslēdu tikai Amp-režīmā pa tiešo.

Tāds korpuss daudz-daudz smukāks, gan ir visa ventilācija, gan radiatoriem vieta.

Otrs variants ir atrast tikai vāku.. apakšu/priekšu pašam taisīt.

----------


## Didzis

Alumīnija loksnes var nopirkt Latvijas metālā. Viņi pat sagriež vajadzīgajā izmērā, tikai negarantē lielāku precizitāti par 5mm. Kantoris atrodas otrā pusē sliedēm pretī Daugavas stadionam.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

njaa, bet gribas pašam uztaisīt, pieredze ar šāda veida darbiem ir , rokas man līks tā kā būs smuki un salikt, sataisit vietas radiatoriem, ventilatoriem un vent. ejam ari maku.
un vsp. viss pastuzis ir paštaisīts (visas plates) un korpusu ari gribu pats taisit. tipa lai nebutu kkads mans veidojums pioneer vai RRR korpusa. isak, lai butu tads, kads nav citiem

----------


## kurlander

http://projekti.wol.bz/base/view/document/1135157986

latvijas metaalaa saadu var dabuut

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu sk. bus uz turieni jaaiziet. zinu to vietu, daudz ir braukts garam, bet jus nezinat ka ar piegadi? pats ta es neaiznesišu dažu m2 metala plaksni uz majam un masinas ar man nav

----------


## kurlander

meklee masiinu

----------


## Delfins

Kā pēdējais variants, ja nav draugu ar mašīnu, vai pašas mašinas vai tiesību, par lielu samaksu jebkurš pārvadātājs atvedīs tik cik vajag (ja samaksā attiecīgi)  ::

----------


## Evald

Izdariet ka es!!!! pi kada dabujiet vecu VCH playeri iznemiet ieksas un iegrudiet ieksa pastiprinataju. bet to ko iznemat varat izmantot ka detalas nakamajiem projektiem!!  ::   pimeram es no drauga pa 1Ls dabuju nestradajosu!

----------


## Evald

aa un aizmirsu pateikt!! prieksejam panelim es uzliku virsu Al plaksni nokrasoju melnu un parklaju ar laku(balonina) skaisti un viegli!  ::

----------


## Evald

velviena ideja !!! tur kur agrak likas kasete var ielikt Indikatorus!!!  nu vienkarsi geniali, es jutos lepns  ::   ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Top pašam savs pastūzis no 0 un saku domat par korpusu... butu labi uztaisit no aluminija (apmeram3-4 mm bieza) tā lai būtu izturīgs un ekranēts. bet kur tādu dabūt? nav obligāti gatavs korpuss, man deretu ari tada biezuma al plāksne, nezinat kur tādu varetu nopirkt? un cik apmeram tada varetu maksat? korpusam japut vismaz 350 x 250 x 80


 Es arī uzbūvēju pastiprinātāju ar tembra regulātoru, LED UV indikatoru, un mikroshēmu TDA 1557Q Barošanas bloks bija ar parasto trafu un taisngriezi + filtru un līdzsprieguma stabilizatoru.... iebūvēju arī aizsardzības pret pārslodzi...
Kur korpusu ņēmu? Es izmantoju horizontālo datora metāla kasti 
Ja tev nav korpusa, liec visu saturu Datora metāla kastē, būs stilīgi un atraktīvi.... ja vel pieslēdz CD draiverus, tad vispār jau super!!!

----------


## kurlander

TDA 1557Q

nebija H klases mikrene?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> TDA 1557Q
> 
> nebija H klases mikrene?


 Tā ir stereo 2* 22W pastiprinātājmikroshēma pēc pilna tilta shēmas, jeb H shēma

----------


## Evald

man tads pastiprinatajs stav plastmasas maisinaa ,---> sadega kroplis tads  bet skana man nepatika vins tik uz basiem der...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> man tads pastiprinatajs stav plastmasas maisinaa ,---> sadega kroplis tads  bet skana man nepatika vins tik uz basiem der...


 Minētā mikroshēma ir jaudīga, un vajag tai stabilizētu līdzspriegumu 15V un līdz slodzes strāvai 4 ... 5 A , tad skaņas kvalitāte būs ļoti laba priekš tādas mikrenes....
Kapēc tev nosvila? aizmirsi radiatoru pieskrūvēt klāt, vai pieskrūvēji pārāk mazu radiatoru?
Mikrenei vajag radiatoru ar izkliedes jaudu 40 - 50 W

----------


## Evald

Man bija stabilizet 12v ar 6A

----------


## kurlander

http://projekti.wol.bz/base/view/document/11654998...

latgaliitee dabuuju sitaadu blekji. garumaa 38cm platumaa 4cm
Izmantosu par ribu pamata plaaksnee.

tikai probleema ka vajaga veel vienu taadu.
Kaadam taada nav, vai kas liidziigs?

----------


## kurlander

Neatkarīgais!

neruuseejosaa teerauda korpusu negribi?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

man jau nekas nebutu pretī

----------


## kurlander

taisos pirkt 0,8mm...1mm
biezu spogulj neruuseejoso.
cena gan ap 4 Ls/kg.
 nesabijies?  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nee, pats izdomaju- ta ka esmu galdnieks uztaisīšu ļoti smuku koka kasti  :: 
p.s ir tādā koka suga- VENGE (LV tāds neaug) izskatās nu ļoti skaisti, bet 3m 50x100mm dēlis- 300ls !!!!

----------


## Neatkarīgais

bet es no viņa korpusu netaisīšu, vnk. neatļaušos. nofinierēšu mdf ar kadā smuka koka šponu un būs labi  ::

----------


## kurlander

galdnieks - super.

tu manam pastuuzim galus (tur kur apzeltiitie konektori)
vareetu uztaisiit? http://projekti.wol.bz/base/view/document/1163761485

un cik tas maksaa?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

uztaisīt elementāri, vajag precizus izmerus, biezumu un no kāda koka.
pasaku uzreiz ka vengi es nadabusu, tas ir parak dargi, bet no ozola, oša vai priedes- mierīgi. varu par 3ls vienu, vai pa 5 abus  ::

----------


## kurlander

no osa buus smuki?
Sievas teevam 35mm biezuma deelis 15 gadus zaaveejas.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

osis ir gaišs ar minimālu tekstūru. izskatās jau smuki, bet vai tev der es nezinu.

----------


## kurlander

par ko saubies?

ja esi ar mieru ar visiem 100% piestraadaat pie tiem deeliisiem.
Tad samaksai klaat veel varu pielikt 400W impulsu trafu -
bonuss.
interesee?

----------


## kurlander

bisku paarpratu.
domaaju ka tu  ozolu, oši vai priedi nevari dabuut  :: 

ja vari ozolu dabuut, tad no taa taisam.

un kaadu materiaalu tu ieteiktu?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Ieteikt tur nav ko, vnk. kāds tev patīk. protams ja vajag lai viņas būtu izturīgas es ieteiktu ozolu vai osi (bet ozols smukāks).
Nav jau gruti pie tām detaļām piestrādāt, vnk. pasaki ko tieši tev vajag.

----------


## kurlander

plaanotais deeliisu augstums ap 10cm
galos vajadzees izgriest 8cm diametraa caurumus ventilaatoriem
(Bildee iesviikaats ar ziimuli)

8cm caurums nebuus par lielu ja augstums tikai 10cm?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Lai tasitu man neder aptuvens izmers, vajag precizu. ja uz viņiem nebalstās liels svars tad 8cm no 10 mierigi var.
būtībā lai uztaisītu man vajag kaut vai primitivu rasejumu/ skici ar izmēriem.

----------


## kurlander

tu jau gribi taisiit?  :: 
tik operatiivi nevajaga. 

izmeeri buus atakriigi kaa salieks lekjii nerzu. ( Liekuma platums utt)

pagaidaam buut forsi ka mees izstukotu principaalaas vadliinijas.
piemeeram tev ir idejas kaa kokaa iestiprinaat tos 6 barosanas konektorus?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

man jau pilnigi vienalga kad tasit. ka iestiprinat konektorus- tas atkarigs no tā kādi viņi ir- diametrs, skruvejami, uz spec. stiprinajumiem utt.

----------


## kurlander

kaa labaak tos kokus piestiprinaat pie pamata (apakseejaas) plaaksnes?
taa lai izturiigaak.( uz apakseejaas plaaksnes turees kopaa visa konstrukcija.)

konektoru bildes riit iesviediisu maajas laapaa. nekaadas viitnes tiem nav.
bet ja dikti vajadzees uzgrieziisim. 
Ja neradiisies vienkaarsaaki varianti.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Pie pamatnes ar koka skrūvēm, ar gremdgalvu. tipa vajag izurbt metālā vietu skrūvei un ar vielāku urbi reversā paplatināt vai tas urbums sānāk tāds konusveidigs, tad tajā vietā kokā ar tievu urbīti uztaisīt vietu skrūvei un likt klāt

----------


## kurlander

ar lenjki nebuus izturiigaak?

http://projekti.wol.bz/base/view/document/1165614830
konektora bilde.
ir kaadas idejas kaa sos iestiprinaat?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

norm. tādā veidā (ar skrūvēm) viņu stiprināt pie visām malām un būs pat ļoti izturīgi. par tiem konektoriem tiešām nezinu, ja šamie nav monalīti (pa vidu saskrūvējas, tad nav problemu) vsp. to bildi grūti sparast, kas tur isti ir

----------


## kurlander

viņu stiprināt pie visām malām un būs pat ļoti izturīgi

nebuus pie visaam malaam. tikai var skruuveet pie apakseejaa plaaksnes.

par konektoriem man ir idejas. negribeeju tevi nosist no kaadas idejas.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Nu ja uz tā pastūža nav domāts sēdēt virsū  ::  tad pietiks stiprināt tikai pie apakšas, bet rēķinies ar to ka pārējam korpusam jābūt precīzi izlocītam

----------


## kurlander

25mm deelja biezums.
tavu praat pietiks?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es domāju ka būs pa biezu. tur pilnīgi pietiek ar 15... nu max 20mm

----------


## kurlander

nu tad 20mm liidz25mm
vari saakt mekleet ozola deeli  :: 

vai jau tev ir?

----------


## Raimonds1

ja par alumīnija kasti, tad vajag atrast, kur to metina un lai uztaisa cik lielu un smuku vajag

----------


## kurlander

buutu baigi forsi no 25mm bieza delja.
konektori stingraam tureetos.

vari taadu dabuut?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

iespejams, bus japaskatas.
ja tev der līmēts masīvkoks tad nav problēmu, bet ja gribi monalītu tad būs grūtāk.
p.s līmēts masīvais līmējuma vietā NEKAD neplīst.

----------


## kurlander

taadam 4kW verkjim gribaas monoliitu koku.
ja nevari dabuut 25mm ozola deeli. njemsim to 15 gadiigo osa deeli.

ko saki?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

varu jau dabut, bet grutak

----------


## kurlander

meegini dabuut.
kaada cena materiaalam?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

par cenu isti nezinu, bet mošk sanāks dabūt tā pat...  :: 
rēali- kāda man jēga pirkt vismaz 2m garu ozola dēli (īsākus nepārdod) lai no viņa uztaisītu divus max 40cm dēlīšus?
vsp. varbut uzskicesi kādu tieši tev vajag? visus izmerus, lenķus, urbumu centrus un diametrus. karo4 elementāru rasējumu, lai es paskatoties saprastu kā tieši man jātaisa  ::

----------


## kurlander

nopirku 1mm biezu puleeto nerzju 40cm x 60cm 10 Ls.
taadas luuk cenas

----------


## Neatkarīgais

njaa... cenas...
es gan dabuju venges šponu...un apstrādāju sava pastiprinātāja korpusu 
 :: 
Pašam savs HI-END
man viņš pagaidām izskatās tā (vēl nav vāka) http://foto.inbox.lv/martinspct/VEF

----------


## kurlander

venges faktuura man nepatik.

sleedzus laaak nebija likt aizmuguree?
 manupraat bojaa skatu priekspusee esot.

----------


## kurlander

pociem prasaas uzlikt metaaliska izskata (lielus)grozekljus

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nez... man tie sledzi patik. pociem vel domasu ko likt virsu.
tas viss jau nav pabeigts, vel bus jaslipe un jalako, ta ka beigās izskatisies savadak

----------


## kurlander

paeksperementeeju ar kuuleriem.
interesantu lietu atklaaju: saliku divus kuulerus kopaa (tjipa reaktiivaa turbiina) 
gaisu puus vienkaarsi zveeraa.

http://projekti.wol.bz/base/view/document/1166056508

----------


## kurlander

http://projekti.wol.bz/base/view/document/1166206655

1. un 2. bildee: redzams alumiinija U profils.
vinja funkcijas neljaut lociities pamatnei, kaa arii galos skruves (10mm) ar kuraam pastuuzi pieskruuveet pie masiinas.
Jautaajums taads. Vai tas alumiinjia profils nedeformeesies?

kaadas ir juusu domas?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

njaa top jau tev nopietns aparāts  :: 
es vel mekleju tev masivu ozola dēli. 
starpcitu es atradu savadaku variantu, skaideni aplīmētu ar ozola finieri... izskatās tā pat kāīsts ozols bet vai tev tāds der? (finieris- plāna koka loksne)
vēl es gaidu no tevis kko lidzigu rasejumam, skicei ar visiem izmeriem, savādāk nevarēšu taisīt, pat tad kad dabūsu materiālu.

----------


## kurlander

kompoziti galiigi izsleegts.

izmeerus aatrak kameer man kaads neizlociis vaaku 
( http://projekti.wol.bz/base/view/document/1166105829 )
Tev nedosu. (iespeejams VEF to tuvaakaa laikaa izdariis.)

deelju izmeerus meeriisu no izlociitaa vaaka. lai deelji ar vaaku preciizi saguleetu kopaa

----------


## kurlander

kaa tev sokas ozola mekleejumos?
vareesi dabuut?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

dabut varu, bet gatavs bus ne atrak kā pēc 2 ned... skolenu brivlaika.
Netieku skolā pie vajadzīgajie stanokiem.

----------


## kurlander

jaa stanokus vajadzees.
gaidiit 2ned nav probleemu

----------


## kurlander

Neatkarigais, kur tu dziivo?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

rigā

----------


## kurlander

tas labi es arii  :: 
VEFs izlociija sodien vaaku.
varam saakt runaat par imeeriem.

vajadzeetu mums saskrieties peec paaris dienaam.
kad tev izdeviigaak?

----------


## kurlander

http://projekti.wol.bz/base/view/document/1163761485

nu sitaa tas vaaks izskataas. ideaali izlociits.
un kad noraus aizargcelku vispaar buus pukje

----------


## Sleedzis

Lūdzu pasaki kuraa vietaa tieshi tev izlociija un pa cik...
Varbuut zini kaadu tel. nummuru vai web lapu?
 ::

----------


## Sleedzis

aa un vai tu pats vinjiem devi plaaksnes ko lociit ??

----------


## Neatkarīgais

ar to saskriešanos bus tā pagrūtāk, visu nedēļu esmu aizņemts vismaz no 8 00 lidz 20 00 vai velak... ja tu gribeji iedot izmerus, tad labāk atsūti- mailto:martinspct@inbox.lv

----------


## kurlander

labi saskriesimies naakamnedelju

----------


## kurlander

sitas vaaks man izmaksaaja 15Ls.
darbs + materiaals.
izlocija VEF TELEKOM.
nosuutiiju uz epastu vinjiem izmeerus, peec tam apstiprinaajuma zvans un gatavs.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nakosnedel gan man nebus ipasi labak- skola gan nebus, bet darbs katru dienu. nu nez varbut kadu vakaru sanaks saskrieties

----------


## kurlander

runaajot par ozola deeli:
svaigs deelis ari der, vai vajaga to kaartiigi notureet?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu ja svaigs tev skaitās tikko cirsts, tad neder, vajag daudzmaz sausu. vsp. tur ir baigā zinātne par šito, kur, kā cik ilgi žāvēt, cik % mitruman jabut, svariga t, nedrikst strauji žvet (piem. cepeškrāsnī  :: ) utt. ļoti vienkāršoti- vajag sausu un bez plaisām

----------


## kurlander

man viens coms apsoliija ozola brusu. bet neesot sausa.
cik ilgi jaazaavee?

vai aatraak sanaak ja tu samekleesi jau sausu  ::  ?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

atrak ir sameklet sausu, jo jazave 2men. vai ilgak un visu to laiku turet pareizu t un mitrumu ir baigais čakars, un majas tas nav iespejams

----------


## GTC

... mjā, man arī vajag uzmeistarot korpusu, domāju ka varēšu aizlienēt kādu noderīgu informāciju, bet šeit izrādās divu cilvēku spams par kokmateriāliem, sešu lapu garumā! Bezpriģels kaut kāds! Savstarpēji spamojiet pa e-pastu, vai čatojiet Skaypā! Kur moderatori skatās! ... eh, tik laiks šādi bezjēdzīgi tiek pazaudēts! Labi, turpiniet, eju korpusa būvēšanas un konstruēšans meklējumos, citos laukos. Ja ko lietderīgu atradīšu, iekopēšu Jums te linku, lai jau arī tiek!   ::  
Sorry par OffTopu, bet te jau vairs tas nav tik būtiski!   ::  
PEACE!   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

meklē alumīnija loksni un TIG metinātāju un viss notiksies

----------

